# This whole neutering thing -- UGH!!!!!!! Do you like my handiwork?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, neutering a dog is not fun.

The sedatives barely calm him down, although thankfully he is laying at my feet in peace right now, ahhhh. 

And now the dang cone split!? His brother was much harsher with the cone and it never did that!

My lovely handiwork --





















Pretty impressive, huh? 

And I have HOW many days left of keeping him calm and not running, jumping or playing frisbee??? Oh NO!!!!!!!!!! Mama gonna need a sedative or twenty, too!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL poor baby.....I do like the green and black tape though....sort of "artsy"


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Um...I don't usually make the boys stay down _that_ long.
A day or two and that's it...!

Those cones are more brittle than the opaque ones, btw 
The opaque ones are more flexible somehow.

I use those soft ones that are blue that come from Petco, only we got ours online so paid a lot less than they have them in the store


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel like a real loser - my boys have never had cones or sedatives. What a mean woman I am...well, I never took pictures.....lol. Get better soon Bailey!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor little man ... He looks so miserable. Sending you a virtual margarita!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Ugh, I hate those cones. The vet had one on Annie when she came home after being spayed and she kept walking into walls.  Have you seen the inflatable collars?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

PatchonGSD said:


> LOL poor baby.....I do like the green and black tape though....sort of "artsy"


Nice, huh? Green is painter's tape but wasn't strong enough so had to reinforce with the nifty black Gorilla tape.



msvette2u said:


> Um...I don't usually make the boys stay down _that_ long.
> A day or two and that's it...!


Really? Ok...! I am so freaked out by the stories of them ripping their stitches!? Tucker was non-stop trying to get at his nether regions. Bailey isn't showing *as* much interest. He was trying to lick and get at it yesterday and I put the bitter yuck on him (non-sting) and he hasn't attempted it again.

When do you generally allow them to go back to full exercise? Bailey is a hard running dude and frisbee freaknut.



Blanketback said:


> I feel like a real loser - my boys have never had cones or sedatives. What a mean woman I am...well, I never took pictures.....lol. Get better soon Bailey!


No kidding... how did you keep them from fiddling with themselves? 



Sunflowers said:


> Poor little man ... He looks so miserable. Sending you a virtual margarita!


I needed that. I sucked it down and am pouring another. :laugh:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I wouldn't toss a frisbee for him but if it's been more than 3-4 days I'd definitely let him run around as much as he can with that thing on his head.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> I wouldn't toss a frisbee for him but if it's been more than 3-4 days I'd definitely let him run around as much as he can with that thing on his head.


The neuter was on Tuesday, so we're not to the 3/4 day mark just yet. 

He's not showing interest now in picking at himself like his brother did. (thankfully) I'm a bit worried that if I take that monstrosity off his head I'll never get it back on. I would really prefer to not spend $45 on an inflatable or soft collar right now... $$ is tight.  Gorilla tape is cheaper. 

Guess I'm bein a little overprotective. Wouldn't be the first time I was told that! :laugh:


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess I was lucky and they were non-fiddlers? But I don't let my dogs sit and lick at themselves normally anyway....I'm just soooooo bossy, lol!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The older the dog, as a rule, the more they "fiddle" LOL There's just more tissues and what not to cut through and around.

I'd leave the cone on but I'm sure he'll be fine to move around and run around tomorrow.
You could try the cone off but if he starts messing with himself get it right back on.
The blue collar things make it SO much easier for them to eat and drink, but yah, you really have to order it from online as it's like 1/2 the cost on there.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

His incision looks really good today and he isn't trying to get at it. His incision looks "cleaner" than his brother's did. I remember being pretty worried. I'll leave the cone on a few more days I think. He's really antsy. I have got to dissipate some of this energy!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Perfect time for training games. 

When I neutered my GSD at 2 years, he didn't bother his at all, but being an adult dog he had a lot of inflamation and swelling so he couldn't exercise for over a week... We did a lot of "find it" and nosework games, new tricks, just stupid things with the clicker, like making him walk around a chair to nose a spot on the wall, etc. etc. to keep his mind busy and mentally wear him out. That's about all you'd do, but I wouldn't risk exercise if he has real sutures and not glue AND he wants to fiddle with it. I'd let it heal for close to 5 days before I did any walks, 7+ days before running.

Is he clicker trained? If not, now could be a great time to teach him. It really tires dogs out.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't mind paying a few dollars more for a cone that will make Joey comfortable when the time comes.

Where online can I find the "blue collar thing"?


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay we paid 35 dollars for a cone and on the way home from getting fixed our male pup already was licking where the incision was. I called the vet and said it was ridiculous they charged me for someyhing that was use less because he was syill able to reach. I was then told that some people but baby sweat pants on their pups to cover the area so they do not lick instead of the cone, so we tried that. It worked. it was so funny though. I cut a hole for the tail and we were in business. Not sure if your pup will allow this or not just a suggestion


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

chelle said:


> Really? Ok...! I am so freaked out by the stories of them ripping their stitches!? Tucker was non-stop trying to get at his nether regions. Bailey isn't showing *as* much interest. He was trying to lick and get at it yesterday and I put the bitter yuck on him (non-sting) and he hasn't attempted it again.


 Not that I recommend allowing it, but, Jake (my uncle's dog) ran around quite about after being neutered and wound up tearing his stitches out on...day three, IIRC?

He healed up just fine afterward, not even a nasty scar or anything. The wound looked pretty brutal but it didn't seem to bother him any.

I guess what I'm saying is, if he DOES manage to tear his stitches out despite your best efforts to prevent it, it won't be the end of the world .


----------

